# Hotronix Fusion and DTG Printing DuPont Ink



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can any one that uses the Hotronix fusion and dupont Inks tell me what temperature and pressure and seconds they use when curing blue shirts ?

I had a Chinese press before that didn't give me problems with blue shirts. I think maybe the heat was really dropping down that much that it didn't cause the ghosting through the back or bleaching back to the front. I only experienced with grey shirts until now.

Now that I upgraded to Fusion I get ghosting through the back with the pressure on 0 I am thinking the temperature is to high. Also when I try to thread the shirt it bleaches back to the front. So threading it does not work.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

The problem with Fusion is that it's minimal pressure is still to high for DTG. I know couple of users that had problems with this. But some manage. The key is to find the right parchemnt paper for curing. Brown silicon papers work best (not all of them).


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well that sucks spending as much money as I did on it. It is really a great Heat press though I am very impressed with its build. I will try out the parchment paper you suggested. 

Thank you.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have 3 hotronix air fusion presses and have had some issues with ghosting. A couple of things we have done and they are working: 1) we dress all shirts-no matter what process we are doing; 2) we do one pass at 90 seconds and the second at 45-60 seconds depending on the print. This has greatly reduced/stopped our ghosting.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

lkt1954 said:


> We have 3 hotronix air fusion presses and have had some issues with ghosting. A couple of things we have done and they are working: 1) we dress all shirts-no matter what process we are doing; 2) we do one pass at 90 seconds and the second at 45-60 seconds depending on the print. This has greatly reduced/stopped our ghosting.


Thank you for your tips.? I tried 90 seconds on blue I still got the ghosting and when I threaded the shirt it bleached back through the front. I printed the same shirts and same ink and pre treatment for a bigger order before my other press went out Im thinking it has to be the temperature I tried putting cardboard in the shirt it worked but The shirt smelled like cardboard smh lol


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Update I got it to work by minimizing the pressure under 0 I have the press on the shirt with No pressure and no ghosting or bleaching is happening


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

lol I spoke extremely too soon. I had to switch the pretreatment from dark to light now. The only thing is the light pretreatment likes to leave crystallization on royal shirts. I use image armor now any other pretreatment suggestions that you don't have problems with ?


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

For any new users that may experience this problem. I sprayed image armor light on the royal shirts a light coating with medium pressure and that minimized the crystalization. This seems to be working I printed several shirts and it has worked for me. I cured the same 5 pressure for 90 seconds.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Firebird is coming out with a new PT which main purpose is to never show ghosting. Avaible after SGIA.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

That will be great.


----------

